# World , earth , ground ,soil , land



## Włoskipolak 72

Hi everyone !

For the most assiduous persons.. 
I'd like to know how do you tranlate these words (nouns) in your language.

Polish

world  =  *świat*  from Proto-Slavic  _*světъ* (light)_

universe_ = _wszechświat , kosmos

Earth =  Ziemia (planeta),  grunt, podłoże   from Proto-Slavic _**zemľa*_, from Proto-Balto-Slavic _**źemē*_, from Proto-Indo-European _*dʰéǵʰōm_.

ground = ziemia , gleba , grunt

soil = gleba , ziemia , rola

terrain = teren

land = ziemia , pole , ląd , kraj (country)

region = kraina , obszar , okręg

country = kraj , państwo,


----------



## Yendred

In French:

world = _*monde*_(1)
universe_ = *univers, cosmos*_
Earth = _*Terre*_(2) (planet, with an uppercase)
ground/soil = _*sol*_
terrain = _*terrain*_ [tɛ.ʁɛ̃]
land = _*terre*_(2) (with a lowercase), _*territoire*_
region = _*région*_
country = _*pays*_(3) [pɛ.i]

(1) The etymology of _monde _(and cognates _mondo_, _mundo_, etc.) is very interesting, since it comes from Latin _mundus, _which means _neat, fine, adorned. _We sometimes can doubt that the world is so neat and well organized...

(2) _Terre _(and cognates _terra, tierra, _etc.) comes, through Latin, from Indo-European _ters_ (_dried up), _which has also given _thurst _and _torrid._

(3) From Latin _pagus_, which has also given _pagan_, a person with no religion, rustic, from the country.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*

world = _*byd**_
universe_ = *bydysawd*_ (And the cringe-inducing neologism, '*iwnifyrs*') 
Earth = *y* _*Byd*, *_* y Ddaea*r (planet, with an uppercase)
ground/soil = _*pridd*_
terrain = _*tir; tiriogaeth *_(when used as in a colony of another country)
land = _*tir*_
region = _*rhanbarth*_
country = _*gwlad 

*Dim byd*_ means 'nothing'. But it can play a rôle in the following punning question:

_*Beth oedd 'na pan oedd 'na ddim B/byd?*_
What was there when there was no world/nothing?

_*Dim B/byd.*_
No world/nothing.

On top of that _*dim*_ used to mean 'any thing', but using it so often in negative constructions, it developed the idea of 'no thing' and 'nothing'. It is still today the Welsh word for 'zero' (outside scientific contexts) and a negative particle used in a similar way to French _*pas*_ in constructions similar to *ne ... pas* in that language. (Celtic substrate in French, @Yendred et al.?)


----------



## Yendred

Welsh_Sion said:


> a negative particle used in a similar way to French _*pas*_ in constructions similar to *ne ... pas* in that language. (Celtic substrate in French, @Yendred et al.?)


Apparently not linked to Celtic. "_ne ... pas_" seems to have evolved from Latin as a reinforcement of the negation. Welsh must have followed the same path.


----------



## Penyafort

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> For the most assiduous persons..
> I'd like to know how do you tranlate these words (nouns) in your language.
> 
> Polish
> 
> world  =  *świat*  from Proto-Slavic  _*světъ* (light)_
> 
> universe_ = _wszechświat , kosmos
> 
> Earth =  Ziemia (planeta),  grunt, podłoże   from Proto-Slavic _**zemľa*_, from Proto-Balto-Slavic _**źemē*_, from Proto-Indo-European _*dʰéǵʰōm_.
> 
> ground = ziemia , gleba , grunt
> 
> soil = gleba , ziemia , rola
> 
> terrain = teren
> 
> land = ziemia , pole , ląd , kraj (country)
> 
> region = kraina , obszar , okręg
> 
> country = kraj , państwo,



In *Catalan*, terra can be used for many of these words, although when it means ground or floor, the word is masculine.

(la)* terra *[ˈtɛrə] _fem._
(1) = earth (or land), as an element or medium: _anirem per *terra*, mar i aire, _we'll go by land, sea and air​(2) = earth, as the part of this world that is not the sea or the otherworld: _així en la *terra *com es fa en el cel, _on earth as in heaven.​(3) = our planet, in which case it's usually in capital letters: _*La Terra*, _Earth​(4) = land (as in country, region, territory): _Cada *terra *fa sa guerra, _every land fights its own war​(5) = land (as in cultivable terrain): _Les *terres *del pagès, _the land(s) of the peasant farmer​​ (el) *terra *_masc._
(1, outdoors) ground: _no caiguis a *terra*, _don't fall on the ground​(2, indoors) floor: _*el terra* era moll_, the floor was wet​​(4) can easily turn more specific if a less undefined word is used (país, contrada, territori)​Regarding _el terra_, the word _*sòl *_refers to the soil, that is, a more geological one, referring mainly to that external layer of Earth.​


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

World: *«Κόσμος»* [ˈko̞z̠mo̞s̠] (masc.), in MoGr is also _the crowd, masses_ < Classical masc. noun *«κόσμος» kósmŏs* --> lit. _ornament, decoration_ (hence _cosmetics_), metaph. _order, the known_ or _inhabited & civilised world_; the latter in Byzantine Greek was replaced by the feminine *«οἰκουμένη» οikouménē* (hence _Ecumenical_ the title of the Primate of the See of Constantinople).

Earth: *«Γη»* [ʝi] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«γῆ» ɡê*; etymologically, although considered a substrate word, its resemblance to the Sumerian word for earth, 𒆠 _ki_, is astonishing.

Ground: *«Έδαφος»* [ˈe̞ðafo̞s̠] (neut.) < Classical neut. noun *«ἔδαφος» édapʰŏs* --> _ground, bottom_ (of unknown etymology, possibly related to the Classical v. *«ἕζομαι» hézŏmai* --> _to sit down_).

Soil: *«Χώμα»* [xo̞ma] (neut.) < Classical deverbative 3rd declension neut. noun *«χῶμα» kʰômă* (nom. sing.), *«χώματος» kʰṓmătŏs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> _heaped earth, rubbish, dam, wall._

Terrain: *«Έδαφος»* or, (if it's a technical term, i.e. the pitch type in certain sports), just transliterated as *«τερέν»* [t̠e̞ˈɾe̞n] (neut. indecl.) < Fr. *terrain*.

Land: *«Γη»* or *«χώρα»* [ˈxo̞ɾa] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«χώρᾱ» kʰṓrā* --> _space, interspace, place, position, rank, location, region, estate, land, country_ (of unknown etymology, possibly a substrate word).

Region: Nowadays it's *«περιφέρεια»* [pe̞ɾiˈfe̞ɾi.a] (fem.) --> lit. _periphery_, metaph. _the administrative subdivision in the MoGr state_. The head of a periphery is a *«περιφερειάρχης»* [pe̞ɾife̞ɾiˈarçis̠] (masc. and fem.) = compound, «περιφέρεια» + v. *«άρχω»* [ˈarxo̞] --> _to lead, rule_ < Classical v. *«ἄρχω» ắrkʰō*.
Its obsolete name is *«επαρχία»* [e̞parˈçi.a] (fem.) --> lit. _province_ = a compound, Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐπί» ĕpí* + v. «ἄρχω». Nowadays we call «επαρχία», _the provinces_, the rest of the country away from the capital or major cities.
In Byzantine times, the administrative region was *«διοίκησις»  dĭoíkēsĭs* (nom. sinɡ.), *«διοικήσεως» dĭoikḗsĕōs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> _Lat. diœcēsis, Enɡ. diocese_.

Country: *«Χώρα»*.


----------



## Yendred

apmoy70 said:


> *«Έδαφος»* [ˈe̞ðafo̞s̠] (neut.) < Classical neut. noun *«ἔδαφος» édapʰŏs* --> _ground, bottom_


@apmoy70 can you confirm it's cognate with Ancient Greek *τάφος* (táphos) = _tomb, burial_, which has given _cenotaph_ (monument honouring a person buried elsewhere) and _epitaph _(inscription on a tombstone).


----------



## Dymn

In this thread from 2015 I covered most of your concepts


----------



## apmoy70

Yendred said:


> @apmoy70 can you confirm it's cognate with Ancient Greek *τάφος* (táphos) = _tomb, burial_, which has given _cenotaph_ (monument honouring a person buried elsewhere) and _epitaph _(inscription on a tombstone).


Unfortunately the two are unrelated, if ἔδαφος is from ἕζομαι, then it's cognate with the Latin sedēre > Fr. seoir.
Τάφος on the other is a deverbative from the v. *«θάπτω» tʰắptō* --> _to bury_, from PIE *dʰembʰ- _to diɡ, bury_ and sole coɡnates in the family, the Old Armenian դամբան (damban), _tomb_ and Old Prussian dambo, _ɡround_.

Εdit: Forgot to add to my previous post the etymology of περιφέρεια, it's a compound: prefix & preposition *«περί» pĕrí* + v. *«φέρω» pʰérō*; περιφέρεια is literally _that which is included/carried within boundaries_


----------



## Awwal12

world = мир (mir, also "peace"); свет (svet, also "light"; stylistically limited)
universe = вселенная (vselénnaya, a Ch.Sl. calque from οἰκουμένη - "inhabited (world)")
Earth = Земля (Zemlyá)
earth = земля (zemlyá), почва (póchva), грунт (grunt)
ground = земля (zemlyá)
soil = почва (póchva), земля (zemlyá), грунт (grunt)
terrain = местность (méstnost'), ландшафт (landsháft), территория (territóriya)
land = земля (zemlyá), суша (súsha, "dry" land as opposed to sea); страна (straná), край (kray)
region = регион (región), район (rayón), область (óblast' "area"), зона (zóna "zone")
country = страна (straná)


----------



## סייבר־שד

Mexican Spanish:

• *world *- mundo, cosmos
*• universe *- universo, cosmos
*• Earth *- la Tierra
*• ground *- suelo, piso
*• soil *- tierra, suelo
*• terrain *- terreno
*• land *- tierra, país, nación
*• region *- región
*• country *- país, nación, Estado


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Yendred said:


> In French:
> 
> world = _*monde*_(1)
> universe_ = *univers, cosmos*_
> Earth = _*Terre*_(2) (planet, with an uppercase)
> ground/soil = _*sol*_
> terrain = _*terrain*_ [tɛ.ʁɛ̃]
> land = _*terre*_(2) (with a lowercase), _*territoire*_
> region = _*région*_
> country = _*pays*_(3) [pɛ.i]
> 
> (1) The etymology of _monde _(and cognates _mondo_, _mundo_, etc.) is very interesting, since it comes from Latin _mundus, _which means _neat, fine, adorned. _We sometimes can doubt that the world is so neat and well organized...
> 
> (2) _Terre _(and cognates _terra, tierra, _etc.) comes, through Latin, from Indo-European _ters_ (_dried up), _which has also given _thurst _and _torrid._
> 
> (3) From Latin _pagus_, which has also given _pagan_, a person with no religion, rustic, from the country.


Thanks !

Needless to say .., French and Italian they are descendants of Latin.. 

world = mondo
universe = universo , cosmo
Earth = terra
ground/soil = suolo, terreno
terrain = terreno
land = terra , paese
region = regione
country = paese , campagna


Monde , mond , mondo , mundo from Latin mundus = limpido, schietto, puro, ma anche luogo chiaro , visibile.(clear, straightforward, pure, but also a clear, visible place)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Welsh_Sion said:


> *Cymraeg/Welsh*
> 
> world = _*byd**_
> universe_ = *bydysawd*_ (And the cringe-inducing neologism, '*iwnifyrs*')
> Earth = *y* _*Byd*, *_* y Ddaea*r (planet, with an uppercase)
> ground/soil = _*pridd*_
> terrain = _*tir; tiriogaeth *_(when used as in a colony of another country)
> land = _*tir*_
> region = _*rhanbarth*_
> country = _*gwlad
> 
> *Dim byd*_ means 'nothing'. But it can play a rôle in the following punning question:
> 
> _*Beth oedd 'na pan oedd 'na ddim B/byd?*_
> What was there when there was no world/nothing?
> 
> _*Dim B/byd.*_
> No world/nothing.
> 
> On top of that _*dim*_ used to mean 'any thing', but using it so often in negative constructions, it developed the idea of 'no thing' and 'nothing'. It is still today the Welsh word for 'zero' (outside scientific contexts) and a negative particle used in a similar way to French _*pas*_ in constructions similar to *ne ... pas* in that language. (Celtic substrate in French, @Yendred et al.?)


Thanks !
Cymraeg/Welsh is a Celtic language evolved from Common Brittonic.
Then Irish is a Celtic language which is closely related to Scottish and Manx Gaelic. It is also related to Welsh, Cornish and Breton.  Is this correct ?  

Irish

world = domhan or cineál (group of living things)
Earth = an domhan or an chruinne or talamh ...
soil = cré , ithir 
terrain ... = tír-raon, talamh (type of land)
               = ábhar , réimse (subject, area)
               = críoch ,fearann ,limistéar (subject belonging to particular class or group) ..


Breton / Cymraeg

world = bed  / byd in Cymraeg
Earth = douar / y Ddaear
soil = douar , leur / pridd
terrain = tachad , tachen / tir ,tiriogaeth


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Penyafort said:


> In *Catalan*, terra can be used for many of these words, although when it means ground or floor, the word is masculine.
> 
> (la)* terra *[ˈtɛrə] _fem._
> (1) = earth (or land), as an element or medium: _anirem per *terra*, mar i aire, _we'll go by land, sea and air​(2) = earth, as the part of this world that is not the sea or the otherworld: _així en la *terra *com es fa en el cel, _on earth as in heaven.​(3) = our planet, in which case it's usually in capital letters: _*La Terra*, _Earth​(4) = land (as in country, region, territory): _Cada *terra *fa sa guerra, _every land fights its own war​(5) = land (as in cultivable terrain): _Les *terres *del pagès, _the land(s) of the peasant farmer​​(el) *terra *_masc._
> (1, outdoors) ground: _no caiguis a *terra*, _don't fall on the ground​(2, indoors) floor: _*el terra* era moll_, the floor was wet​​(4) can easily turn more specific if a less undefined word is used (país, contrada, territori)​Regarding _el terra_, the word _*sòl *_refers to the soil, that is, a more geological one, referring mainly to that external layer of Earth.​


Thanks !
All this, at least in Spanish, seems less complicated ! 

What about el *suelo* , el *terreno* montañoso ?

In Italian suolo , terreno are used a lot.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Thanks !
Cymraeg/Welsh is a Celtic language evolved from Common Brittonic.
Then Irish is a Celtic language which is closely related to Scottish and Manx Gaelic. It is also related to Welsh, Cornish and Breton. Is this correct ? 

_______

You are indeed correct - our family of 3 (extant) languages are also called Brythonic or P Celtic. (Cymraeg was known as 'the British language' even amongst some English speakers until around the late 18th century.)

Irish, Manx and Scottish Gaelic are as you say Gaelic (or Goidelic) languages or Q Celtic languages.

All that said, do not expect me to know very much vocab. in _any_ Celtic language outside my own mother tongue of Cymraeg/Welsh. Yes, I have resources, and am an MA in Celtic Studies (specialities: sociolinguistics, literature, translation, history, 'modern Celtia' etc.) but outside a few basic terms of Breton (sister language) and the sharing of a common 'national' anthem amongst my P Celtic siblings, my knowledge of words is quite limited.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> World: *«Κόσμος»* [ˈko̞z̠mo̞s̠] (masc.), in MoGr is also _the crowd, masses_ < Classical masc. noun *«κόσμος» kósmŏs* --> lit. _ornament, decoration_ (hence _cosmetics_), metaph. _order, the known_ or _inhabited & civilised world_; the latter in Byzantine Greek was replaced by the feminine *«οἰκουμένη» οikouménē* (hence _Ecumenical_ the title of the Primate of the See of Constantinople).
> 
> Earth: *«Γη»* [ʝi] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«γῆ» ɡê*; etymologically, although considered a substrate word, its resemblance to the Sumerian word for earth, 𒆠 _ki_, is astonishing.
> 
> Ground: *«Έδαφος»* [ˈe̞ðafo̞s̠] (neut.) < Classical neut. noun *«ἔδαφος» édapʰŏs* --> _ground, bottom_ (of unknown etymology, possibly related to the Classical v. *«ἕζομαι» hézŏmai* --> _to sit down_).
> 
> Soil: *«Χώμα»* [xo̞ma] (neut.) < Classical deverbative 3rd declension neut. noun *«χῶμα» kʰômă* (nom. sing.), *«χώματος» kʰṓmătŏs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> _heaped earth, rubbish, dam, wall._
> 
> Terrain: *«Έδαφος»* or, (if it's a technical term, i.e. the pitch type in certain sports), just transliterated as *«τερέν»* [t̠e̞ˈɾe̞n] (neut. indecl.) < Fr. *terrain*.
> 
> Land: *«Γη»* or *«χώρα»* [ˈxo̞ɾa] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«χώρᾱ» kʰṓrā* --> _space, interspace, place, position, rank, location, region, estate, land, country_ (of unknown etymology, possibly a substrate word).
> 
> Region: Nowadays it's *«περιφέρεια»* [pe̞ɾiˈfe̞ɾi.a] (fem.) --> lit. _periphery_, metaph. _the administrative subdivision in the MoGr state_. The head of a periphery is a *«περιφερειάρχης»* [pe̞ɾife̞ɾiˈarçis̠] (masc. and fem.) = compound, «περιφέρεια» + v. *«άρχω»* [ˈarxo̞] --> _to lead, rule_ < Classical v. *«ἄρχω» ắrkʰō*.
> Its obsolete name is *«επαρχία»* [e̞parˈçi.a] (fem.) --> lit. _province_ = a compound, Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐπί» ĕpí* + v. «ἄρχω». Nowadays we call «επαρχία», _the provinces_, the rest of the country away from the capital or major cities.
> In Byzantine times, the administrative region was *«διοίκησις»  dĭoíkēsĭs* (nom. sinɡ.), *«διοικήσεως» dĭoikḗsĕōs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> _Lat. diœcēsis, Enɡ. diocese_.
> 
> Country: *«Χώρα»*.


I suppose the word «*Κόσμος*» Cosmos is very ''popular'' in all languages ..!?
In Polish normally we can use kosmos or wszechświat (Universe) as well.

Than Land:  «χώρα» [ˈxo̞ɾa] is very similar to Polish  góra = mountain.
Region: Nowadays it's «*περιφέρεια*» [pe̞ɾiˈfe̞ɾi.a] , periphery,  is very common in Italian = periferia and in Polish = peryferia.
I suppose in other languages as well !?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

You ask about 'region' - which we translate as '*rhanbarth*'. So you'd like the etymology:

*rhan *(n.f.)  - part, piece
*parth* (n.m.f.) - area, zone

Cosmos = *hollfyd* (n.m.) 'all world', *bydysawd* (n.m.f.) < Late Lat. ba(p)tiz(i)ato i.e. 'a baptism' = 'Christendom', *cyfanfyd *(n.m.) 'whole world', *cosmos* (n.m.)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Awwal12 said:


> world = мир (mir, also "peace"); свет (svet, also "light"; stylistically limited)
> universe = вселенная (vselénnaya, a Ch.Sl. calque from οἰκουμένη - "inhabited (world)")
> Earth = Земля (Zemlyá)
> earth = земля (zemlyá), почва (póchva), грунт (grunt)
> ground = земля (zemlyá)
> soil = почва (póchva), земля (zemlyá), грунт (grunt)
> terrain = местность (méstnost'), ландшафт (landsháft), территория (territóriya)
> land = земля (zemlyá), суша (súsha, "dry" land as opposed to sea); страна (straná), край (kray)
> region = регион (región), район (rayón), область (óblast' "area"), зона (zóna "zone")
> country = страна (straná)


Thanks !

World= мир mean also ''peace'', I forgot about this , while in Polish pokój (room) mean ''peace'' !
вселенная .., it reminds me in Polish  wesoły (счастливый)..
ландшафт (landsháft) terrain comes probably from German  Landshaft = landscapes , region.
страна and страница do they have something in common ?
суша (susza , dry in Polish) and land.., is very curious indeed..!


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

סייבר־שד said:


> Mexican Spanish:
> 
> • *world *- mundo, cosmos
> *• universe *- universo, cosmos
> *• Earth *- la Tierra
> *• ground *- suelo, piso
> *• soil *- tierra, suelo
> *• terrain *- terreno
> *• land *- tierra, país, nación
> *• region *- región
> *• country *- país, nación, Estado


Todo está muy claro muchas gracias !


----------



## Awwal12

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> вселенная .., it reminds me in Polish wesoły (счастливый).


Should rather remind of sioło. 


Włoskipolak 72 said:


> страна and страница do they have something in common ?


Surely they do. Both come from Proto-Slavic *storna "side; land", and both are loans from Church Slavonic. Cf. inherited сторона (storoná) "side", also "land" (chiefly in folklore).


----------



## Penyafort

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> All this, at least in Spanish, seems less complicated !
> 
> What about el *suelo* , el *terreno* montañoso ?


*Sòl *in Catalan is much less used than *suelo *in Spanish because it is more restricted to when talking about geology, fertility, etc. In other words, closer to the use of _soil _in English. In Spanish, _*suelo *_is a much more common word because it is used for _soil _but also for _ground _and _floor_. (At least in Spain. I've heard many Hispanic Americans use _piso _for these latter meanings instead)

*Terreny *(Catalan) and *terreno *(Spanish) are rather used for either a piece of land or for the type of ground (arid, swampy or hilly, as in your example).


----------



## apmoy70

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Land:  «χώρα» [ˈxo̞ɾa] is very similar to Polish  góra = mountain.
> ...


Góra is from the Proto-Slavic *gora < PIE *gʷerH-.
For χώρα, although its etymology is obscure, there's a number of philologists who see a connection with *ǵʰeh₁- and cognates the v. χάζομαι (kʰắzŏmai), _to retreat, ɡo back_, κιχάνω (kĭkʰā́nō), _to reach, attain, meet with_, Enɡ. ɡo, ɡanɡ, Dt. ɡaan, Ger. ɡehen etc. Not many philologists accept this, but it exists as a thesis.


----------



## Frank78

*German:*

world  =  Welt

universe_ = _Weltall, All, Universum, Kosmos (Kosmos is probably an import from Russian, not sure how widespread its usage is in western Germany)

Earth =  Erde

ground = Boden

soil = Erdboden, Erde, Boden

terrain = Gelände, Terrain

land = Land

region = Region

country = Land


----------



## סייבר־שד

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Todo está muy claro muchas gracias !


I forgot to add a little thing there: here in Mexico I've heard, on a few occasions, the word *terreno *used as a synonym of *ground*.
Only on a very few, but one of them is still fresh in my memory: I heard it used in that way by a news anchor on the day of the devastating September 19, 2017 earthquake we had over here.

Here's the YT link to a short clip of it:
19-S Earthquake

At 1:49 you can hear the anchor saying: _"...sigue moviéndose todavía de una forma oscilatoria el *terreno* (...)" _, which could be translated as _"...the *ground *is still moving from side to side (...)". _Again, at least from my experience, it doesn't seem to have gained much currency in that particular meaning here, but you could certainly bump into it at some point. 
Oh, and at 0:08 you can also hear the anchor say: _"...se está moviendo el *piso* (...)" _, which in English would be: _"...the *floor *is moving / shaking (...)"_. Like Penyafort mentioned, we do use *piso *in that sense a lot over here.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Frank78 said:


> *German:*
> 
> world  =  Welt
> 
> universe_ = _Weltall, All, Universum, Kosmos (Kosmos is probably an import from Russian, not sure how widespread its usage is in western Germany)
> 
> Earth =  Erde
> 
> ground = Boden
> 
> soil = Erdboden, Erde, Boden
> 
> terrain = Gelände, Terrain
> 
> land = Land
> 
> region = Region
> 
> country = Land


Thanks !

Cosmos "the universe, the world" (but not popular until 1848, when it was taken as the English equivalent to Humboldt's Kosmos in translations from German), from Latinized form of Greek *kosmos *"order, good order, orderly arrangement.

The verb *kosmein* meant generally "to dispose, prepare," but especially "to order and arrange (troops for battle), to set (an army) in array;" also "to establish (a government or regime);" "to deck, adorn, equip, dress" (especially of women).

Pythagoras is said to have been the first to apply this word to "the universe," perhaps originally meaning "the starry firmament," but it later was extended to the whole physical world, including the earth.


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> The verb *kosmein* meant generally "to dispose, prepare," but especially "to order and arrange (troops for battle), to set (an army) in array;" also "to establish (a government or regime);" "to deck, adorn, equip, dress" (especially of women).


Yes indeed, and it has given _cosmetics_.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

For higly persistent people..

Please feel free to correct my mistakes !


English __     German __        French__     Irish __ Hungarian__       Icelandic__    Lithuanian __   Polish __       Turkish

cosmos_ Kosmos_   cosmos_     cosmos_    világegyetem_    alheimurinn_   kosmosas_     kosmos_          Evren

universe_     Universum_    univers_     criuinne_     világegyetem_   alheimsins_      visata_    wszechświat_   Evren

world__           Welt__      monde __     domhan __      világ  __    heimur __         pasaulis __     świat__       Dünya

existance _   Existenz_       existence _    ann _        létezés _      tilveran_        egzistavimas_   istnienie _       varolus​


----------



## Yendred

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> French
> cosmos
> univers
> monde
> existence


_L’homme primitif avait la culture du silex taillé qui le reliait obscurément, mais complètement, à l’ensemble du *cosmos*._ (Henri Laborit, _Éloge de la fuite_, 1976)

_En extrapolant l'expansion de l'*Univers* dans le passé, on arrive à une époque où celui-ci a dû être beaucoup plus chaud et beaucoup plus dense qu'aujourd'hui. C'est le modèle du Big Bang, conçu par Georges Lemaître, chanoine catholique belge_ (Wikipédia, _Univers_)

_Je ne suis ni Athénien, ni Grec, mais un citoyen du *monde*._ (Socrates)

_Qu'est-ce que le bonheur sinon l'accord vrai entre un homme et l'*existence *qu'il mène ? _(Albert Camus)


----------



## apmoy70

Well in Greek, since κόσμος to us is the inhabited world, and by synecdoche, the crowd(s) too, for _Universe_ we employ the Isocratian *«σύμπαν»* [ˈs̠imban] (neut.) for it < Classical 3rd declension neuter noun *«σύμπᾱν» súmpān* (nom. sinɡ.), *«σύμπαντος» súmpăntŏs* (ɡen. sinɡ.), a compound = prefix and preposition *«σύν» sún* + neut. *«πᾶν» pân*, of the Classical determinative *«πᾶς» pâs*.


----------



## hx1997

Chinese:

world - 世界, translated from Sanskrit _lokadhātu _("world-system" in Buddist cosmology)
universe - 宇宙 "the entire space and the entire time"
Earth - 地球 "land/ground sphere"
ground - 地面 "land surface"
soil - 土壤 "earth and loose soil"
terrain - 地带 "land band", 地形 "land shape"
land - 土地 "earth and ground", 陆地 "land and ground"
region - 地区 "land area"
country - 国家 (political unit), 乡村 (countryside)


----------



## AutumnOwl

Earlier threads in similar subjects:
soil / land / ground / floor / earth
Earth (aarde) / nature (natuur) / ground (grond)
World


----------



## cherine

Thank you for posting the links to the previous threads, @AutumnOwl!
I’d merge them all but it may be better to leave them separated and close this one, to avoid repetitions.


----------

